# Houghton lake ice fishing



## Flipnrip (Dec 14, 2011)

Anybody know how the ice is. Going there next week hope to get out!


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Scout 2 (Dec 31, 2004)

Bring a boat or you waterwings:lol:


----------



## johnnie555 (Jan 25, 2005)

Read my other post from yesterday that's under the (other lakes and rivers thread) As of yesterday there was 4 inches on the southeast side out about 100yrds. Didn't have a spud with me so I didn't venture to much but where I was, was definately fishable!!!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Grajczyk1986 (Jan 13, 2012)

Hello,
I know right now there is a winter storm up at the lake but as before the storm came through how thick is the ice?? Im going up there in 2 weeks for the second weekend of tip up town and was thinking about doing some fishing


----------



## DROPTINE 14 (Jan 20, 2006)

we still have open water on the north end, i could see spots of open water on the south end. 
the water in the north end comes at a s.e to n.w. angle from the long point area to the flint rd area. just 2 weeks ago we had 8 inches of ice there now i am seeing spots with 2 inches, and now we have 6" of wet snow on the lake.


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

HL is hosed!!!!


----------



## mbhurley77 (Dec 6, 2008)

I fished the East bay on Tuesday, not many fish but I was on 5 to 8 inches everywhere I went. Stay away from in front of Denton creek, open water. Not sure what the snow up there is doing to it now?

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Grajczyk1986 (Jan 13, 2012)

We are at Driftwood Resort on North Houghton Lake Drive about a mile east of Flint Road. How is the ice there to walk on. I was thinking of going out to the middle grounds to fish. What ya think??


----------



## papermouth (Feb 5, 2007)

looks like shanties are out today.


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

Grajczyk1986 said:


> We are at Driftwood Resort on North Houghton Lake Drive about a mile east of Flint Road. How is the ice there to walk on. I was thinking of going out to the middle grounds to fish. What ya think??


You must really need some exercise if you want to walk that far!


----------



## jancoe (Jan 24, 2010)

That's too far of a walk I would want to do. Especially with all the snow we have.


----------



## Grajczyk1986 (Jan 13, 2012)

Any updates on how thick the ice is all over the lake?? or any water spots still?? Also are there alot of fishers on the ice? Also, I have never been to the location of the tip-up-town festivities. WHere is it located. Im coming up the weekend of jan 28th, 29th, and 30th, I wanna take part in the activities and fish at night.


----------



## Anish (Mar 6, 2009)

Grajczyk1986 said:


> Any updates on how thick the ice is all over the lake?? or any water spots still?? Also are there alot of fishers on the ice? Also, I have never been to the location of the tip-up-town festivities. WHere is it located. Im coming up the weekend of jan 28th, 29th, and 30th, I wanna take part in the activities and fish at night.


Better put big reflectors on your shanty if you are going to fish at night on H. Lk. during TUT. Last year a couple shanties were hit by drunk people on sleds. Fortunately nobody was in the shanties.


----------



## bowman68 (Feb 11, 2007)

I fished off flint rd last night gettin very slushy now. Had 8+ inches of ice where I set up. Tip up is at the south side launch. Sled traffic tends to be along shore line during tip up. for the guys that like to bash houghton lake maybe they need to learn how to fish houghton lake


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

bowman68 said:


> .....for the guys that like to bash houghton lake maybe they need to learn how to fish houghton lake


  Amen brother! Actually my thought is they use TUT as a scare tactic to keep the fishermen away from HL. :lol: :lol: :lol:

I'll hopefully be up for TUT this coming weekend, will go to the parade and TUT in the morning then do some fishing in the afternoon and early evening. I dont want to miss the fireworks! :coolgleam


----------

